# tv's and a modem



## Anonymous (Mar 16, 2008)

Hello to all you folks who know your stuff
Just a quick question--I have a sony trinitron tv is it worth messing with? I am concerned about the screen, because I heard it is a vacuum and could explode if handled wrong. Any suggestions, such as throwing rocks at it--ha ha
Also I took apart an old modem ('97) and it had a little pad in the middle that looks like gold, as well as a gold colored ring. Non magnetic. Curious
So far I am only scrapping, but love this stuff--want to try a bit of refining next
Sincerely
zorcar


----------



## Noxx (Mar 16, 2008)

Don't mess with your TV. The cathodic tube can implode not explode 
Anyway, for your modem, trying to recover Precious Metals from it would be useless until you have many of them (a few kilos).


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 16, 2008)

Dear Noxx
Thank you for reply
Will do
z


----------



## Noxx (Mar 16, 2008)

No problem


----------



## calgoldrecyclers (Mar 17, 2008)

Zorcar,
At all costs, stay away from televisions and monitors of all kinds, as they contain lead on the tubes ( to prevent radiation escaping) and PCB's (polychlorinated biphenyl capacitors- stabilizers in flexible pvc coatings) mercury, flame retardant bromine, phosphor coatings ( absorbs extremely harmful shortwave UV-B & UV-C light). as to the little discs that look gold, i believe they are brass for balance mostly. as it would not make much sense to make em out of gold. if you think about where they are, they dont really come into contact with any data points, etc. most all gold plated points were plated accounting for high heat and oxidizing over time.
hope that helps.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 19, 2008)

Dear Calgold
It certainly does help....
It looks like I will be getting some testing stuff so as to avoid asking any more redundant questions
About the brassy piece in the modem--it looks delicious, but I was thinking the same--"why would this be in here?!?" Noxx is right, other than that not much in there.
Take care and happy hunting
z


----------

